# Did I achieve enough hollow cheeks?



## Zyros (Nov 25, 2018)

Pics from last night party, diet + tons of beer. Are my cheeks hollow enough? light is cherrypicked but its so you can see. I wih I had more noticeable zygos


----------



## uglykunt (Nov 25, 2018)

Are you doing slight cheeksucking or is there none?


----------



## Zyros (Nov 25, 2018)

uglykunt said:


> Are you doing slight cheeksucking or is there none?



none, I was too drunk to ever cheeksuch in these pics


----------



## uglykunt (Nov 25, 2018)

Zyros said:


> none, I was too drunk to ever cheeksuch in these pics


Did you get laid?


----------



## Zyros (Nov 25, 2018)

uglykunt said:


> Did you get laid?



I dunno. Don't remember much, I have some girls name wrote in pèncil in my hand but dunno why


----------



## uglykunt (Nov 25, 2018)

Zyros said:


> I dunno. Don't remember much, I have some girls name wrote in pèncil in my hand but dunno why


Does your dick feel sore?


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Nov 25, 2018)

LOOK AT THIS HAIRLINE!


did you mew?


----------



## Zyros (Nov 25, 2018)

uglykunt said:


> Does your dick feel sore?


No, but it never doea anyways so its not a signal


mybrainabusesme said:


> LOOK AT THIS HAIRLINE!
> 
> 
> did you mew?


Yes but only for better posture im 30 mewing wont change my structure


----------



## uglykunt (Nov 25, 2018)

Zyros said:


> No, but it never doea anyways so its not a signal
> 
> Yes but only for better posture im 30 mewing wont change my structure


you look like you're at 20% bodyfat
whats your actualy bf %??


----------



## Zyros (Nov 25, 2018)

uglykunt said:


> you look like you're at 20% bodyfat
> whats your actualy bf %??


What do I look fat? I have defined abs without exercize


----------



## Wasting_my_life (Nov 25, 2018)

Your face looks a bit fat but might be because of big bones. Anyways you ain't fooling me, in normal lighting your face probably looks straight out flat with no hollowness whatsoever, I know this bc my cheeks look hollow too in the same lighting as your pics. 

Also you look a bit primitive tbh tbh ideal slayer in 2000 bc, but pretty much subhuman in 2018 ac.

No offense and no hate I just try to be real


----------



## Zesto (Nov 25, 2018)

You look much better here (best pic I ever saw of you).

Very BoyMaxxed pic.

Other pic look twice as old, suggest go back this style.

To answer question, your hollow cheeks Meeks tier.



Zyros said:


> What do I look fat? I have defined abs without exercize



I hope reach this level soon.

https://looksmax.org/threads/my-goal-is-to-go-from-20-bodyfat-to-sub-15-bodyfat-in-a-month.4192/


----------



## Zyros (Nov 25, 2018)

Wasting_my_life said:


> Your face looks a bit fat but might be because of big bones. Anyways you ain't fooling me, in normal lighting your face probably looks straight out flat with no hollowness whatsoever, I know this bc my cheeks look hollow too in the same lighting as your pics.
> 
> Also you look a bit primitive tbh tbh ideal slayer in 2000 bc, but pretty much subhuman in 2018 ac.
> 
> No offense and no hate I just try to be real


My cheeks cast shadows in most lightnings now actually thanks to diet.


Zesto said:


> You look much better here (best pic I ever saw of you).
> 
> Very BoyMaxxed pic.
> 
> ...


I dunno I seem to get mlre attention with tied down hair like now


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Nov 25, 2018)

Wasting_my_life said:


> Your face looks a bit fat but might be because of big bones. Anyways you ain't fooling me, in normal lighting your face probably looks straight out flat with no hollowness whatsoever, I know this bc my cheeks look hollow too in the same lighting as your pics.
> 
> Also you look a bit primitive tbh tbh ideal slayer in 2000 bc, but pretty much subhuman in 2018 ac.
> 
> No offense and no hate I just try to be real



Damn I know that feel about lighting


----------



## Nibba (Nov 25, 2018)

Zyros said:


> I dunno. Don't remember much


Jfl how do u not remember


----------



## Zyros (Nov 25, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Jfl how do u not remember



Alcohol. Its not the first time I don't remember getting laid


----------



## Veganist (Nov 25, 2018)

With hair down your face appears wider than it is.


----------



## uglykunt (Nov 25, 2018)

Zyros said:


> Alcohol. Its not the first time I don't remember getting laid


why are you on incels.is again?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 25, 2018)

Man you're really good looking why are you on this forum?


----------



## Nibba (Nov 25, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Man you're really good looking why are you on this forum?


Redpill forums aren't just for ugly people


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 25, 2018)

wow you are so bloated. time to get lean


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 25, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Redpill forums aren't just for ugly people


I mean he doesn't need to be thinking of looksmaxing when he already looks great 8/10.

@Zyros Zyros bro, you don't even remember if you had sex last night, you're chad-lite, you obviously don't need to worry about these things. Your cheeks are fine, your hair's great. For real enjoy life man.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 25, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> I mean he doesn't need to be thinking of looksmaxing when he already looks great 8/10.
> 
> @Zyros Zyros bro, you don't even remember if you had sex last night, you're chad-lite, you obviously don't need to worry about these things. Your cheeks are fine, your hair's great. For real enjoy life man.


He's been on PSL for years probably not leaving now. I like these forums cuz I like redpill talk


----------



## Zyros (Nov 25, 2018)

uglykunt said:


> why are you on incels.is again?


I had textbook incel life till mid 20s


CupOfCoffee said:


> I mean he doesn't need to be thinking of looksmaxing when he already looks great 8/10.
> 
> @Zyros Zyros bro, you don't even remember if you had sex last night, you're chad-lite, you obviously don't need to worry about these things. Your cheeks are fine, your hair's great. For real enjoy life man.


Im not a 8/10 by a long shot thats model tier.im around 5,5/10 or so


----------



## Insomniac (Nov 25, 2018)

You look great tbh.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 25, 2018)

tbh @Zyros inspired me to looksmax, i was browing lookism forums for the first time then i saw his before after pics and i was like damn, that's a LEGIT looksmax and i got inspired, ty greek god @Zyros


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 25, 2018)

Nibba said:


> He's been on PSL for years probably not leaving now. I like these forums cuz I like redpill talk


Yes me too.


Zyros said:


> I had textbook incel life till mid 20s
> 
> Im not a 8/10 by a long shot thats model tier.im around 5,5/10 or so


Wow that's hard to believe bro. You're a huge inspiration then good job. And no, you're not 5.5 at all. At least 7.5 psl trust me


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 25, 2018)

tfw cant get hollow cheeks so getting hollow points


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 25, 2018)

I look just like you but without hooding (though browridge is slightly bigger)


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 25, 2018)

If i was you i'd wear my hair out long all the time. Seriously you look so much better with your hair long and out than with a buzzcut or something


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Nov 25, 2018)

You look like Jon Snow, bitches love jon snow. You play it off well, especially in that photo zesto posted. Anyway I get these zygos in good lighting and I have no zygo definition in real life so its pretty cope unless your bone structure is like ramirez


----------



## Hiro (Nov 25, 2018)

Insomniac said:


> You look great tbh.


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Nov 25, 2018)

We have similar faces @Zyros


----------



## Rice Cel (Nov 30, 2018)

I can do this w alcohol? Wtf


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 30, 2018)

You alien maxxed


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 30, 2018)

Zyros said:


> View attachment 5701
> 
> View attachment 5702
> 
> ...



No dude - no, you didn't. Your cheeks look as hallow as a dried out potato sucking it's cheeks in, if a potato could even do such as thing. I would suggest eating only 20 grams of a carbs a day maximum and stick the blunt end of pens into your cheeks for as long as you can as often as you can to really sharpen out that area even more.

Please post more pictures and keep us updated with your continued progress. Good luck!


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Jun 25, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## Zyros (Jun 26, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Looks good


its improved nowadays I finally good the zygo visibility I lacked before




I mean the shadow under the zygo itself . Then again I got botox masseter reduction and got more lean so zygos now pop a bit and their shadow connects with cheek instead of being hidden


----------



## Zyros (Jun 26, 2020)

got*


----------



## Bewusst (Jun 26, 2020)

Bloated subhuman. It’s over rope immediately


----------



## Lars (Jun 26, 2020)

what is your bodycount just curious


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 26, 2020)

ngl if i had hollow cheeks and curly hair i could be zyros his doppelganger.
No need to worry bro, your cheeks are hollow enough bro. Go out and slay!


----------

